# jdrop01 Jamur Zoysia Lawn Journal



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

Decided to take some progress photos along the way of my newly built home that was laid with Jamur Zoysia. I am coming from hybrid Bermuda and have to relearn application rates since Zoysia tends to like low nitrogen from my research.

We moved into our new house on March 28th.

I applied ProPeat 7-4-14 at the rate of .250 Nitrogen, Cytogro to help roots develop, and Essentials 1-0-1. Soil is rocky clay/loam. I did ask the builder to help out with bringing in decent soil but that did not happen so now I am working on amending the soil. I will take a soil test here eventually but been busy with a newborn child. My first pictures really did not include the front, sorry about that.

*Cutting with California Trimmer at 1 3/8ths, deciding about moving up 1 notch to 1 5/8ths. *

*April 18th photos of the lawn backyard:*




*May 10th*













*May 14th*
Applied 40lb bag of Carbon Pro G along with Revive 15lbs to help the soil. Extremely compacted in some areas and struggling spots. I also did a sprinkler audit with Orbit Cups and spot leveled with sand/compost mix.

*May 15th *


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

May 27th

Last week sprayed the lawn with Lesco 23-0-23 along with MicroSurge and Cytogro. Seems to be coming in nicely.


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

6/26/2022 Update:


----------



## jdrop01 (8 mo ago)

Update 9/9/2002:

Decided to have some fun in the backyard making a green and rough area. Applied half rate PGR and iron today after the mow. Don't mind the dog pee spots =\


----------

